

Ask HN:Why do in-ear plugs have left and right marked on them? - sinamdar

Is there anything different in how the two plugs are built?<p>Is there any difference in how our left and right ear works?<p>I find that due to my obsessive compulsiveness, I waste a few seconds every time I use them in making sure that I am putting them on correctly!<p>EDIT: In addition, does it have an effect on your hearing experience if you put the left ear plug in your right ear and vice versa? If not, then why bother marking them?
======
RBerenguel
Songs are recorded in left and right channels, for the stereo effect.

~~~
sinamdar
Can you provide some links to more details on "left and right channels",
"stereo effect" etc.?

~~~
RBerenguel
Well, I didn't want to link to Wikipedia in my answer, but here you are:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound>

Everything is here: from history to how it works. I hope this gets you
satisfied! And btw, I also check which one is the correct... and in my brand
new Sennheiser, it is pretty hard to find where it is engraved!

~~~
sinamdar
Thanks a lot! I should have found that on my own! DUH!

~~~
RBerenguel
Nevermind, two hours ago I would have had a hard time finding it (after lunch
almost-sleep-state)

